# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Dhurata

## lisian

Ka vendosur ti dergoj nje person personit tjeter nje send me vlere.
Ke nje kuti, qe mund ta vendosesh ate sendin me vler brenda dhe
kutija ka dy unaza ku mund te vendosesh 1,2,3 ose me shume dryna.
Ti per ta derguar kutine te sigurt vendos per ta mbyllur kutin me dry
por nuk mund ta dergosh edhe celesin pasi ke frike mos ta vjedhin
sendin me vlere.Si e bene te mundur postimin e ketij objekti,pa e derguar celesin?

----------


## lisian

ja ku eshte nje tjeter                                                                                                                 Sa është ora, nëse:
- akrepi i vogël është në 12 dhe
- akrepi i madh ndërmjet 1 dhe 2 ?

----------


## mia@

> Ka vendosur ti dergoj nje person personit tjeter nje send me vlere.
> Ke nje kuti, qe mund ta vendosesh ate sendin me vler brenda dhe
> kutija ka dy unaza ku mund te vendosesh 1,2,3 ose me shume dryna.
> Ti per ta derguar kutine te sigurt vendos per ta mbyllur kutin me dry
> por nuk mund ta dergosh edhe celesin pasi ke frike mos ta vjedhin
> sendin me vlere.Si e bene te mundur postimin e ketij objekti,pa e derguar celesin?


Me kod...........?

----------


## lisian

jo duhet te perdoresh drynat

----------


## mia@

E poston drynin vecas.

----------


## lisian

jo ka lidhje me vendosjen e drynave ne dhurat e keshtu

----------


## vezir

eshte fiks 12

----------


## Apollyon

Ja nis kutine me poste, edhe i thote qe ti vere drynin e vet, edhe tja dergoje pakon mbrapc. Pasi i dergon pakon mbrapc, ky i heq drynin qe i ka vene vete, edhe ja ridergon dhuraten, tashme ai e ka celsin.

----------

